# Probleme mit der Oracle-Installation



## sdm (15. April 2002)

Hi Leute,

ich muss für mein Studium die Oracle Datenbank installieren, was aber einfach nicht funktioniert. Nachdem ich die setup.exe Datei starte kommt der erste Dialog mit einigen Buttons, darunter auch [Weiter]. Also klicke ich weiter. Danach verschwindet dieser Dialog und es passiert nichts weiter. Auch wenn ich andere Buttons klicke passiert nichts.

Um Oracle 9i zu installieren hab ich die drei Dateien 9011NTSrv_Disk1.zip, 9011NTSrv_Disk2.zip und 9011NTSrv_Disk3.zip heruntergeladen (insgesamt ungefähr 1.3 GB). Entpacken gingen sie ohne Probleme, das dürfte nicht der Fehler sein.

Auf der Platte, auf der ich die Dateien entpackt habe, ist noch ca 1 GB Platz frei, falls das vielleicht ein Problem sein könnte. Mein Windows 2000 läuft auf einem Athlon 600 mit 256 MB SD-RAM, den virtuellen Arbeitsspeicher habe ich auf eine andere Partition ausgelagert (min/max 512 MB).

Hat vielleicht schon mal wer ähnliche Probleme gehabt oder brauchbare Lösungsvorschläge?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Alex2xm (3. Dezember 2002)

*1 GB HDD Space ist leider zu wenig*

Hi sdm,

habe auch die Oracle 9i installieren müssen. Die Installation betrug bei mir locker 8 GB... 

Somit sind 1 GB wohl nicht ausreichend.

Bye

Alex


----------



## sdm (4. Dezember 2002)

*Alternativlösung*

Hi Alex,

meiner meinung nach sollte aber wenigstens eine meldung kommen, dass zu wenig speicherplatz vorhanden ist. ich glaube, dass ich zu wenig arbeitsspeicher habe, um die installation zu starten (habe davon gehört, dass dafür um die 512MB SDRAM benötigt werden).
ich habe allerdings eine alternative lösung dazu gefunden: mein oracle server läuft jetzt unter linux, sodass ich diverse probleme unter windows nicht mehr beachten muss.

danke aber trotzdem für deine antwort.

mfg,
sdm


----------



## Paranoia (10. Dezember 2002)

hey..

ich glaube nicht, dass deine maschine zu schwach ist.. ich hab mal eine db, allerdings ne 8er, auf nem 400MHz mit 256MB RAM installiert. ohne probleme.. 1GB ist schon nicht gerade sehr viel für ne komplette db-installation. ich habe aber eher das gefühl, dass etwas mit den downgeloadeten files nicht stimmt..

greetings para


----------



## sdm (12. Dezember 2002)

die files waren in ordnung, ich habs ja auch den anderen studenten weitergegeben - es hat nur bei mir nicht funktioniert, deswegen auch meine verwunderung darüber. aber wie gesagt, is schon anderwertig gelöst worden - danke trotzdem!


----------

